# How about the Self Drivers



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

We have a number of Uber vehicles here in Pittsburgh, they store them underneath the 31st Street Bridge, Volvos with the thingie on top spinning.

What's the proper tip for those guys? Can they be tipped on the app? Or does that money go to Uber and stay there?


----------

